# Ignition Module



## retired2 (Aug 26, 2009)

I read a post that a mega fire II part number 440465 replces the Kawasaki 21119-2101 but the mega fire has 2 terminals . My question is will it work , thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes it will work, the second wire is for whether the engine you are putting it on is neg or pos ground. However, the 440-465, from Stens $20, I installed only lasted about a month so I have ordered the Rotary 8786 $15 to give it a try before spending the $62 for the Kaw part. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

I Have Used The Mega Fire With Great Sucsess Also The Cpm 01 Which Is Like The Stens I Think With Out A Problem


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> Yes it will work, the second wire is for whether the engine you are putting it on is neg or pos ground. However, the 440-465, from Stens $20, I installed only lasted about a month so I have ordered the Rotary 8786 $15 to give it a try before spending the $62 for the Kaw part. Have a good one. Geo


If the Rotary module does not hold up for you, PM me. I have an old one around here somewhere I will dig up for you....


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> If the Rotary module does not hold up for you, PM me. I have an old one around here somewhere I will dig up for you....


Thanks 30Year, it seems all my stuff is angry with me, I gave 9 mowers and 4 weedeaters away last week and I think my other equipment has decided if they run properly they will be sent away (lol). Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

geogrubb said:


> Thanks 30Year, it seems all my stuff is angry with me, I gave 9 mowers and 4 weedeaters away last week and I think my other equipment has decided if they run properly they will be sent away (lol). Have a good one. Geo


geo you should of got that 8786 by now let me know when you get it


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

LawnmowerTech;
I received it today, installed it, mower started on 1/2 pull, hopefully it will last longer than the Stens part. I have to say the price was great and the service wonderful. I don't know if I am allowed to say this on the site but I would encourage others to give his site a visit when you are looking for stuff. Have a good one. Geo


----------

